# 92992 code



## erikamc (Aug 10, 2011)

When using the 92992 code for Balloon Atrial Septostomy with Cardiac Cath, my physician wants to bill the add on codes 93565 and 93567 for the injection procedures for angiography.  These codes are add on for a cath code which was not done seperatelty because it was included in the Septostomy.  Our billing system allows these codes to go through together.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------

